# Can't install apache or other ports



## ankorion (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi everyone,

Yes I'm very new and I'm one of those guys who usually accomplish their stuff buy following Step-by-step Guides.
I'm using a Jail (9.2.0 release) within a FreeNAS System. I had a perfectly working Jail with Apache, MySQL and PHP running. I set it up around this time last year and had no problems whatsoever installing it. Owncloud and Wordpress were working smoothly
Last week I wanted to test a few new websites. Unfortunately I forgot (and didn't save) my passwords. No problem I thought - just set up a new AMP-Server. Learning something and all...

```
portsnap fetch
portsnap extract
portsnap fetch update
cd /usr/ports/www/apache24
make install clean
```
I get this error msg:

```
===>  apache24-2.4.10_2 pkg(8) must be version 1.3.8 or greater, but you have 1.
1.3. You must upgrade the ports-mgmt/pkg port first. 
*** [install] Error code 1
```
Updating the ports-mgmt/pkg port with (following the instructions):

```
make -C /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/pkg build deinstall install clean
```
I get this:

```
pkg-static: Cannot parse configuration file! 
*** [check-already-installed] Error code 70 
 
Stop in /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/pkg. 
*** [/usr/ports/ports-mgmt/pkg/work/.install_done.pkg._usr_local] Error code 1
```
I've tried a lot of other things, following various instructions from the doc pages, forums etc. and created about 30 jails.
I've been trying this for two entire days now, and I'm really stuck. And, quite frankly, it drives me crazy, because I can remember having absolutely no problems with it in the past.
Really hope somebody can help me. 
Thanks in advance.

EDIT: I know I can install Apache24 as a package, but I will have the same problem as above when installing mysql56-server


----------



## Juanitou (Jan 27, 2015)

ankorion said:


> Updating the ports-mgmt/pkg port with (following the instructions):
> 
> ```
> make -C /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/pkg build deinstall install clean
> ```


Could you please point me to these instructions? I’ve never seen something like that.

Try: `pkg delete -f pkg` or `make -C /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/pkg deinstall`, then `portsnap fetch update` and `make -C /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/pkg install clean`.


----------



## ankorion (Jan 27, 2015)

Tank you very much. `make -C /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/pkg deinstall` didn't work, i I got  "does not exist - skipping" error, `pkg delete -f pkg` oddly did work.

After running `make -C /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/pkg install clean`, I get the following error msgmessage:

```
====> Compressing man pages (compress-man)
===>  Installing for pkg-1.4.7
===>  Checking if pkg already installed
pkg-static: PACKAGESITE in pkg.conf is no longer supported.  Convert to the new
repository style.  See pkg.conf(5)
pkg-static: PUBKEY in pkg.conf is no longer supported.  Convert to the new repos
itory style.  See pkg.conf(5)
pkg-static: Cannot parse configuration file!
*** [check-already-installed] Error code 70

Stop in /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/pkg.
*** [/usr/ports/ports-mgmt/pkg/work/.install_done.pkg._usr_local] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/pkg.
```

EDIT: Interestingly, when I run `portsnap fetch update` after removing the old package manager, i I get this:


```
Looking up portsnap.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 7 mirrors found.
Fetching snapshot tag from ec2-eu-west-1.portsnap.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching snapshot metadata... done.
Updating from Tue Jan 27 13:55:35 CET 2015 to Tue Jan 27 14:13:28 CET 2015.
Fetching 4 metadata patches... done.
Applying metadata patches... done.
Fetching 0 metadata files... done.
Fetching 1 patches. done.
Applying patches... done.
Fetching 0 new ports or files... done.
sort: write failed: standard output: Broken pipe
sort: write error
Removing old files and directories... done.
Extracting new files:
/usr/ports/multimedia/baka-mplayer/
Building new INDEX files... done.
```

EDIT2: Sorry, I seem to have mixed something up, `make -C /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/pkg build deinstall install clean` was a command line I got from some forum (thread from someone who had similar problems).


----------



## ankorion (Jan 27, 2015)

I was now able to install the latest package manager after removing the relevant two lines from pkg.conf.
Following pkg(7), I added:

```
PACKAGESITE: "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/${ABI}/latest",
```


----------



## Juanitou (Jan 27, 2015)

Glad it helped. Are other packages being installed normally? For the portsnap(8) error, I have no clue.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 27, 2015)

You should not have PACKAGESITE in /usr/local/etc/pkg.conf defined any more. Also keep in mind that FreeBSD 9.2 is End-of-Life and not supported any more.


----------



## ankorion (Jan 27, 2015)

Juanitou said:


> Glad it helped. Are other packages being installed normally? For the portsnap(8) error, I have no clue.



Thank you very much. I've installed apache24, so I guess yeah 




SirDice said:


> You should not have PACKAGESITE in /usr/local/etc/pkg.conf defined any more. Also keep in mind that FreeBSD 9.2 is End-of-Life and not supported any more.



Yeah, found out about that shortly after. I know 9.2 is no longer supported. But I have a really old and crappy system (Intel ATOM with 4 GB RAM). I'm only using FreeBSD within FreeNAS Jails (FreeNAS 9.3 requires 8 GB RAM), and everything else works perfectly (Logitech Media Server, DLNA-Server and so on).


----------

